# Safety issue - Wipers stopped working? - Please Read



## haromaem (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't know why I bought another VW.

I have owned 2 VWs and both have had the wipers stop working. I am fighting VW on this as this is a safety concern. First time we were on 401 in the middle of a snow/rain storm when they stopped working. Imagine the terror of having no wipers and not being able to see. Now they don't work in cold temperatures. So I can only imagine if the temp drops while driving what can happen.
I am hoping that those of you who have dealt with this will help me out make a case of this.

I have gone to Transport Canada. They need to have a minimum amount of complaints to start investigating. I have read many stories of VW owners having to dish out money because their wipers stopped working...wouldn't it be nice if they were forced to recall and pay back? (I am also going to be looking into going to court with this...if any one is well connected to a lawyer who would be interested let me know). I also would like to start a database of incidents but don't know how to do it. Again if anyone knows please let me know.

*I am asking those who have had their wipers stop working to contact Transport Canada to lodge a complaint. *
To file a safety-related defect complaint, you can complete this on-line form (link below), or you can telephone us at 1‑800‑333‑0510 or 819‑994‑3328 and ask to speak to a defect investigator.

https://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/PCDB-BDPP/fc-cp.aspx?lang=eng

Thank you in advance and please help me prevent and future deaths (or get compensation for those who have).
Thanks


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

haromaem said:


> Don't know why I bought another VW.
> 
> I have owned 2 VWs and both have had the wipers stop working. I am fighting VW on this as this is a safety concern. First time we were on 401 in the middle of a snow/rain storm when they stopped working. Imagine the terror of having no wipers and not being able to see. Now they don't work in cold temperatures. So I can only imagine if the temp drops while driving what can happen.
> I am hoping that those of you who have dealt with this will help me out make a case of this.
> ...


Looks like a fishing expedition to me...

How old was this particular VW? What model?

I have had wiper motors fail on several cars of different manufacturers, mostly because of repeated overload when the wipers were frozen. But never on a car less than 10-15 years old, and never without the frost issue. YMMV, and new cars may or may not have smart electric engine (= wiper motor) overload protection going beyond a fuse.

Try to never turn on your wipers when the arms are frozen or the blades are frozen to the windshield.

Also, this usually is a works / doesn't work situation at start-up, and as such not a safety concern (don't drive your car if you may need your wipers, and they are not working!).


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

haromaem said:


> Don't know why I bought another VW.
> 
> I have owned 2 VWs and both have had the wipers stop working. I am fighting VW on this as this is a safety concern. First time we were on 401 in the middle of a snow/rain storm when they stopped working. Imagine the terror of having no wipers and not being able to see. Now they don't work in cold temperatures. So I can only imagine if the temp drops while driving what can happen.
> I am hoping that those of you who have dealt with this will help me out make a case of this.
> ...


Are you a moron or what? First, you give no information on the vehicle you have the issue with. Then, you tell us nothing about the situation. Do you think other makes don't have wiper issues too? You think this is unique to VW?

It is not a safety issue as you don't drive the vehicle if the wipers don't work. Why would even an idiot keep driving if they needed working wipers?


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

if you die because your wipers stop i don't think your fit to drive on the highway


----------



## haromaem (Feb 19, 2016)

Seriously???? You cannot see out the windshield. You must be a magical driver or work for VW.

Toyota had a recall for this exact same issue due to safety issues.


----------



## haromaem (Feb 19, 2016)

Pretty new car and it was deemed the wipers were defective and seized in cold weather. It is "normal" for this to happen. Live in Canada. If wipers don't work in cold weather then this is an issue for Canadians.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

haromaem said:


> Seriously???? You cannot see out the windshield. You must be a magical driver or work for VW......


A driver with just half a brain would stop the car in a safe location if the wipers stop. Is that too hard to understand?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

haromaem said:


> Pretty new car and it was deemed the wipers were defective and seized in cold weather. It is "normal" for this to happen. Live in Canada. If wipers don't work in cold weather then this is an issue for Canadians.


Unless you show us the condition of the wiper area when this happened, we will have to assume you are just a jerk that can't remove the ice before you start driving.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Wow, that's a sad story. I have experience with new, fairly new and up to 20 year old Vw's in the nasty cold, snowy Toronto climate and I have never experienced one mechanical wiper problem on any of my cars.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

haromaem said:


> *Update from dealership - I was told that when it gets cold the linkage gets restricted. Cost is $500 for parts and labour as linkage is attached to motor. I questioned the service rep and in asking the right questions it is not a wear and tear issue. So why is it my issue? Why do I have to pay. Fighting with VW Canada. But those who have replaced it because you had no choice as you needed your car...fight to get your money back.
> 
> I'm fighting this until I am blue in the face *


.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Yes, there is a 'weak' part of the wiper motor assembly. The posts the wipers attach to seize in the bushings. It takes 10 years/200K for that to happen and any small shop can re and re the wiper linkage, free up and lube the bushings, apply grease to the top to seal the bushing in less than an hour's labour.. A sign of impending failure is that the wiper linkage may squeak or operate at a slower speed.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Ed52 said:


> Yes, there is a 'weak' part of the wiper motor assembly. The posts the wipers attach to seize in the bushings. It takes 10 years/200K for that to happen and any small shop can re and re the wiper linkage, free up and lube the bushings, apply grease to the top to seal the bushing in less than an hour's labour.. A sign of impending failure is that the wiper linkage may squeak or operate at a slower speed.


Exactly - if you catch it early enough. Otherwise, the wiper motor might simply burn out, if you are silly enough to keep the wipers on when nothing is moving.

Again, this is almost always an on/off situation at start-up, and at least partially the owner's fault in the first place in the vast majority of cases - so I vote a vehement "no" on any type of safety concern. If it happens within the 3-year (or whatever) general warranty and the owner can demonstrate that the windshield, wipers, and wiper arms could not possibly have been frozen, then it's VW's turn to pay up.


----------



## haromaem (Feb 19, 2016)

feels_road said:


> Exactly - if you catch it early enough. Otherwise, the wiper motor might simply burn out, if you are silly enough to keep the wipers on when nothing is moving.
> 
> Again, this is almost always an on/off situation at start-up, and at least partially the owner's fault in the first place in the vast majority of cases - so I vote a vehement "no" on any type of safety concern. If it happens within the 3-year (or whatever) general warranty and the owner can demonstrate that the windshield, wipers, and wiper arms could not possibly have been frozen, then it's VW's turn to pay up.


I wish they would. They told me they cannot clean the linkage because it is attached to the motor. No wipers have never been frozen to windshield. It is just very disturbing that this has happened to 2 two vws I have owned within 3 years. 

They replaced it knowing I didn't want to spend the money on it as they only didn't work in cold weather (and I wanted VW to pay) and then held my car until I paid up. This entire incident has been a nightmare. I cannot sleep. I'm in tears constantly because I feel like I have been wronged. That is why I am not stopping until I am at ease with their answers. If it is a faulty unit they shoudl be talking to manufacture not making me pay for it


----------



## haromaem (Feb 19, 2016)

Ed52 said:


> Wow, that's a sad story. I have experience with new, fairly new and up to 20 year old Vw's in the nasty cold, snowy Toronto climate and I have never experienced one mechanical wiper problem on any of my cars.


Thanks for the empathy. It seems like the 2 lemons car I have owned have both been VW. Think that has set a precedent for the remainder of my life.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

haromaem said:


> Thanks for the empathy. It seems like the 2 lemons car I have owned have both been VW. Think that has set a precedent for the remainder of my life.


Obviously you have the wiper issue on your car but that one issue surely doesn't class it as a lemon. Are you having other issues.


----------



## biturbowagon (Nov 23, 2015)

Having your wipers stop working is a PITA. 

But does it rise to the following level?



> This entire incident has been a nightmare. I cannot sleep. I'm in tears constantly because I feel like I have been wronged.


Over wipers? 

Is the rest of the car working satisfactorily?

Also, unless I missed it, you have not told us the model or year of your car. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Quote from Ed52: "Wow, that's a sad story......"

*


haromaem said:



Thanks for the empathy. It seems like the 2 lemons car I have owned have both been VW. Think that has set a precedent for the remainder of my life.

Click to expand...

*

Somehow my sarcasm went way over your head.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The OP still hasn't posted what years or models his VWs with bad wipers were. 

I have owned 3 new VWs and 3 used VWs and none of them have had any wiper problems.

Were they new? If new, why weren't they covered by warranty? 
You would think any mechanical problem would be covered by a new car warranty.

If they were used cars, don't blame VW (unless you bought them from a VW dealer with an extended warranty).


----------

